# New Aulani Rates Released



## slum808 (Sep 22, 2011)

New Aulani MF rates were released $5.73. That means MF for 2 bed Premier season is $3410.


----------



## heathpack (Sep 22, 2011)

Not good news for Aulani.

Let's do the math:  2BR ocean view, prime season: 595 points
Purchase price: $100/pt or $59,500, amortized over say 20 years = approx $3000/yr
Annual MF:  $3400/yr, increasing annually
Total cost/yr:  $7400, or slightly more than $1000/night.

Um, no.  Somebody has lost their mind!


----------



## bnoble (Sep 23, 2011)

It's worse than that if you include opportunity cost on the purchase price....

How do those MFs compare with, say, the Marriott next door?

Edited to add: they were off by A LOT.  Original dues were $4.31.


----------



## heathpack (Sep 23, 2011)

At a 3% annual increase, dues on those points will be:
In 5 years: $4000/yr
In 10 years, $4500/yr
In 15 years, $5300/yr

Yikes!


----------



## thinze3 (Sep 23, 2011)

bnoble said:


> It's worse than that if you include opportunity cost on the purchase price....
> 
> How do those MFs compare with, say, the Marriott next door?
> 
> Edited to add: they were off by A LOT.  Original dues were $4.31.



Marriott Ko'Olina is about $1750/yr ... give or take.


----------



## bnoble (Sep 23, 2011)

Interesting.  Even a low-season/parking-lot view 2BR would run $1,965 for a week in dues alone.


----------



## j.d. (Sep 23, 2011)

*officially opened up  last night*

Get ready to get in line for a tour! The price is over the top! Only the rich or someone who is playing it rich would buy here!


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 23, 2011)

Maybe there will be some availability in RCI for these sometime soon?  :whoopie: I would love to trade into Aulani for a week.  I could get something else pretty easily, for a second week on Oahu.  It would be a crazy-do-it-because-you-can trip for us.


----------



## logan115 (Sep 23, 2011)

bnoble said:


> Interesting.  Even a low-season/parking-lot view 2BR would run $1,965 for a week in dues alone.



Given that it's 343 pts for the week, if you rented points from an owner at $10/pt it would cost $3430.  

What would it cost to rent the same type of week elsewhere ?

Chris


----------



## bnoble (Sep 23, 2011)

The Marriott next door goes for significantly less.  
http://www.redweek.com/resort/P4793-marriotts-ko-olina-beach-club#rentals

(Pro Tip: that took me all of five minutes to find.  You could have easily answered your own question...)

I'm not sure that Aulani is going to command the same sort of rental premium vs. non-Disney resorts that the theme park properties do.  It will be interesting to see if the rental market holds at $10/pt for Aulani.  I can't see why it would.  I mean, the water play area is nice.  Is it an extra thousand-or-two nice?  Probably not.


----------



## tomandrobin (Sep 23, 2011)

It has that familiar ring to it............

Vero Beach!


----------



## logan115 (Sep 23, 2011)

bnoble said:


> The Marriott next door goes for significantly less.
> http://www.redweek.com/resort/P4793-marriotts-ko-olina-beach-club#rentals
> 
> (Pro Tip: that took me all of five minutes to find.  You could have easily answered your own question...)
> ...



Wasn't trying to be lazy, just not familiar at all with the Hawaiian market  in terms of cost, quality, views, and seasons and was trying to get a sense of like for like costs to compare against the low-season parking lot view you referenced earlier.   

I think you raise a very interesting point on the rental market for Aulani. I suspect that a lot of folks will pay the $10-$12/pt that DVC points usually go for just because, well, that's what DVC points go for.   Clearly I dont think it will be a good deal for someone just looking to book a room in Hawaii as there are bound to be better options like the one you posted.  But if the only options for Aulani are booking direct, renting points from an owner, or RCI, I can't see an Aulani owner renting at $6-8 for stays at Aulani if they can get $10-$12 renting their points for someone to stay at another DVC property.

I have to believe in the beginning it will be like when AKV opened and a few AKV owners were offering points at $14-$16/pt with people lining up to rent them.

Chris


----------



## rhonda (Sep 23, 2011)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Maybe there will be some availability in RCI for these sometime soon?  :whoopie: I would love to trade into Aulani for a week.  I could get something else pretty easily, for a second week on Oahu.  It would be a crazy-do-it-because-you-can trip for us.


I'm not so sure I'll be eager to trade in.  Don't forget to add parking to your calcs at $35/night.  Ouch!


----------



## DebBrown (Sep 23, 2011)

Those rates are absolutely amazing!  We were at the Marriott Ko'Olina in the spring and I kept wondering what the heck Disney was thinking.  The resort is so big with so many units to sell.  And now that I know what they would cost?  Well, it is truly hard to imagine people buying into this.

It just seems that someone with that much money to burn would just be renting at a top Hawaii resort, not thinking about timeshares.  There are certainly better locations in Hawaii.

Deb


----------



## heathpack (Sep 23, 2011)

We are going to Aulani 3 nights in Jan OV studio.  Our points cost per night is 25, equal to about $250/night.  That is a big splurge for us.

Those same nights rented directly from Disney?  $760 for a hotel room _per night_.  $560 for a studio villa per night.  

Four Seasons Maui those same nights, OV hotel room?  $795/night.

H


----------



## bnoble (Sep 23, 2011)

> I think you raise a very interesting point on the rental market for Aulani. I suspect that a lot of folks will pay the $10-$12/pt that DVC points usually go for just because, well, that's what DVC points go for.


But why for Aulani?  There's no "home court advantage" there like there is at WDW.  The Marriott is next door, just a lagoon or two over, with exactly the same location, view, etc. etc.  It's not all nice and shiny new, but you'd have to be hard-core "Only Disney Will Do" to pay almost double for Aulani when Mariott Ko Olina is _right there_.


----------



## bnoble (Sep 23, 2011)

> Four Seasons Maui those same nights, OV hotel room? $795/night.


Two points to make here.  One: Four Seasons, not Disney.  Two: Maui, not Oahu.


----------



## tlwmkw (Sep 23, 2011)

If this doesn't sell fast the carrying costs for Disney will be huge.  I can't imagine owning there and then seeing folks who are trading in with inexpensive RCI trades- this seems like a very bad business move for DVC but we'll see what happens.  Looking forward to seeing some pictures from anyone who's stayed there.

tlwmkw


----------



## heathpack (Sep 23, 2011)

bnoble said:


> Two points to make here.  One: Four Seasons, not Disney.  Two: Maui, not Oahu.



You have mistaken the intent of the comment, my good man.  I was making the very same point as you.  I'd rather stay at the Four Seasons for that cost!

H


----------



## bnoble (Sep 24, 2011)

Gotcha, yes I did mis-understand.  My mistake!


----------



## sfwilshire (Sep 24, 2011)

bnoble said:


> But why for Aulani?  There's no "home court advantage" there like there is at WDW.  The Marriott is next door, just a lagoon or two over, with exactly the same location, view, etc. etc.  It's not all nice and shiny new, but you'd have to be hard-core "Only Disney Will Do" to pay almost double for Aulani when Mariott Ko Olina is _right there_.



Disney is promoting the resort like crazy. It has been all over the morning television shows, the internet and the newspapers. I'd love to stay there someday, even though I understand all the facts.

Sheila


----------



## timeos2 (Sep 24, 2011)

Even the usually Disney supportive http://www.orlandosentinel.com/the-...lani-maintenance-fee-20110922,0,7012355.story  Orlando Sentinel is shocked by a raise this big!  Not a good start for a new resort already not the type Disney does well with (Themed park nearby). No park and high fees.  Tough sale!


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 24, 2011)

I predict that there will be a lot of opportunity for RCI trades - grab 'em while you can!


----------



## MichaelColey (Sep 24, 2011)

If someone is going to pay $120+ per point upfront, $5.73 MF per point isn't that big of a deal.


----------



## Pro (Sep 24, 2011)

I agree with Denise.  Start your ongoing search now for DV11.

Joe


----------



## heathpack (Sep 24, 2011)

sfwilshire said:


> Disney is promoting the resort like crazy. It has been all over the morning television shows, the internet and the newspapers. I'd love to stay there someday, even though I understand all the facts.
> 
> Sheila



Funny story about the marketing effort:

I was talking to my mother today (who lives in NY).  She told me she saw on the Today Show that Disney built a new timeshare and it looked really nice.

"Yes, I know, remember I told you we are going there?!"

"You're going there?  When?"

"In Jan, for 3 nights.  Right before we go to the Big Island."

"Why are you going then?  You should go another time.  You will be too rushed."

"No, I think it will be ok, we will be three days in Oahu and then seven on the Big Island."

"Oahu?!  No I am talking about the new timeshare they built in California.  It looks really nice."

"Oh, that one, yes it is really nice.  We've been there."

"You've been there?  Was it as nice as it looked?"

"No, I meant WE'VE been there, all of us.  Don't you remember?  We took you there the year before last over Mothers Day?!"

"Of course I remember that one!  No, I am talking about the NEW one they 
built in California, the one that looks just like Hawaii, it looks really nice!". Mother thought for a minute, "Hey, that new resort, it probably actually IS in Hawaii, isn't it?"

At which point, we both burst out laughing.  So yes, Disney is marketing the heck out of Aulani.  Just maybe not getting through to everyone exactly as they might hope!

H


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 24, 2011)

Does Disney every sell preview pkgs. for their new resorts?


----------



## darius (Sep 25, 2011)

DeniseM said:


> Does Disney every sell preview pkgs. for their new resorts?




I've never known Disney to offer any preview package.  It appears they do not have to do so.


----------



## bnoble (Sep 25, 2011)

> the usually Disney supportive ... Orlando Sentinel


We must be reading different papers.



> I've never known Disney to offer any preview package. It appears they do not have to do so.


They don't have to _inside the berm_---at resorts attached to theme parks.  But, neither HHI nor VB were exactly rousing successes, sales-wise.  I suspect Disney may benefit from marketing Aulani a little more traditionally.  We will see going forward.


----------

